# Battery problem



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is the picture


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Bad connection = Resistance = HEAT


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

picture of you circuit breaker? picture of you power wire?

That looks BAD!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like you cooked the threaded terminal off the battery.
If the copper inside your wire was corroding, which does happen,
resistance to current flow increases as corrosion increases.
The electrical current passing through the corroded area will build up
heat which can melt the connection and/or start a fire.
If the connector at the terminal was loose, it might have been arcing,
which will do the same thing.

Solutions:

Never use wing nuts to connect a cable to a battery!
They loosen easily. I know, that's the way you bought the battery.
Ever wonder why your car/truck battery doesn't have wing nuts?
Now you know!

Stainless steel Ny-loc nuts don't vibrate loose.
Yes, they do require the use of a wrench.
Snug but don't over-tighten

Read Cable Connectors at bottom of page:

http://www.firststartbatteries.com.au/battery-problems.html

Buy an inexpensive volt-ohm meter
and check the resistance in your cables.
If the resistance doesn't read zero, find out why! Fast!
Think about all the places your wiring runs,
and imagine if a hot spot formed there...

http://www.boatingmag.com/article.asp?section_id=3&article_id=849


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

you can also run the Tm (in water) for a couple of minites and feel the connections to see if they are getting hot ...or whip out your trusty Infered non contact thermometer ... LOL Dave


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW! you got lucky that didn't catch fire!


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

So........I guess the lesson here is to be sure that your nuts are tight before you leave the dock or check your nuts while trolling. Thanks!


----------

